# High value training treats



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

What do you guys use for high value training tidbits?

I've been using turkey dogs sliced like pennies at our training classes, and I think Marshall is getting a bit tired of them. I'm looking to mix it up.

We're working hard on competition heeling too, so I really need something high value!

What do you guys use?

Thanks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie is a peanut butter fiend. When we are working on heeling, sometimes I dipped my thumb in pb, let him sniff for a sec, and then heel away. Works pretty well and it's easy to reward him - just let him lick my thumb for a few sec after an exercise.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I keep an eye on the meat sales area in the store... a roast cooked up and sliced into tiny bits is very exciting for Rune. When I dont have time I have also bought one of those small cooked turkey breasts over by the hams in the meat section. For 4-5 bucks I have many days of higher value training treats without much time invested. For both I make tiny bites and freeze what I dont immediately use in training session sized baggies. 

COSTCO type clubs have those big bags of string cheese that I cube into tiny bites... my other dogs find that high value, Rune is less impressed. I also found a great freeze dried salmon dog treat that is a bit stinky (which the dogs like) but small and not messy at all to handle... and makes a good change up when you want something special...Google on Wildside Salmon

everyday training I use the meat rolls from Natural Balance... most of my dogs think that is great.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I used to use Hotdogs cooked in the microwave but Denali didn't go crazy over those. 
I found some stinky treats called Wellness just for puppies and she loves them. There's about 50, quarter sized pieces in the bag. I cut each of the treats into 6-9 pieces. (Took a while...)
She also loves American cheese, but it melts while i'm outside in 90 degree weather and is too messy for me, so I don't use it often.
Honey ham (Or any type of ham really) from the deli is another that my all my dogs like. 

Never used those Natural Balance rolls, I might give them a try too! I've been curious ever since I saw them at Petco.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have used only Natural Balance rolls (lamb and rice) cut up into small chunks for years now and all my dogs go nuts over them. I only use them for training and they have yet to get tired of them.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The two at the top of my list"

Bake chicken breast
Natural Balance rolls
String cheese (Though not on warm/hot days!)

I use other lesser value treats. 

You want to identify a couple of treats to use as high value and then mix them up so the dog keeps his interest and doesn't get bored/conditioned to one or the other. Of course with my two, I think anything that can go into their tummies they would consider high value.

Peanut butter is great too, but I keep that for the "pay attention to me and not that other dog running fast crazy around the course and close to you!" work.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I also use turkey dogs. Dakota started getting tired of them. I tried little chunks of chedder cheese which he loves but man are they messy! Now I cut up a turkey dog and a few little tidbits of cheese and mix them up so he never knows what he will get.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I will have to try those Natural Balance rolls. 

They're available at Petco or the like?

I also will mix it up...mix a baggie of sliced turkey dogs and string cheese chunks...he likes both but I'm just looking for something new.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Natural Balance rolls are great. Any place that sells NB food should have them, including Petco. REALLY high value treats I've used for the most distracting environments are meatballs (cooked frozen meatballs are available in bags at Costco & Trader Joes) or peanut butter in a squeeze tube. But usually I use NB rolls, Zuke's Mini Naturals, Yummy Chummies (salmon flavor treats), Solid Gold Jerkey, and Plato treats. Most of them need to be cut up in advance, the Zukes are the only ones that are the right size, but other than the NB roll, they don't need refrigeration.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I use a "mixed bag" of treats - cut up hotdogs, cut up string cheese, oyster crackers, mini cheddar cheese fish crackers and cherrios. I put them in a baggie, shake them up and the dogs don't know what they are going to get! They LOVE the fish crackers.

How about cat food? It comes in very small pieces, and pretty stinky (IMO).


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Meatballs sound yummy...

1 for you...good fuss...now...one for me!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Right now, I'm using freeze dried chicken liver. Nice and stinky to get their attention!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Last night I discovered Obie will do anything for little balls of peanut butter sandwich with wheat bread (though I'm sure he is not particular about what kind of bread). He even "sat pretty" for me like a stupid little sheltie!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Another vote for the NB rolls -- dogs will do almost anything for them


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I know it was already said, but the meatballs have been amazing for us in very distracting areas. I have also used chicken nuggets, left over from daughters lunch one day, those worked very well. Another high value treat for Chico is boiled chicken liver. It is stinky enough to get his attention anytime.


----------



## Lcat (Jul 28, 2009)

I make a lot of treats for my dog.

Top of the list is chicken. I buy raw chicken filets and cut them into small cubes and then dry them in the owen (ca100`celcius)
Any other meat can be used the same way

I make meatballs from grounded (ehh probably not) meat mixed with eggs (500gr meat=1 raw Egg) (dropp small raw meatballs in boiling water and voila - the fattstenched water may then be used to top the meal









I have treat like this in my freezer that are made of Chicken, Turky, Ox, Pig, Deer, Reindeer, Elk, Moose, Rabbit, Lamb, and Whale (sorry if I offend anyone with that)


And I have a dog that is Trainomaniac


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Costco has buffalo hot dogs that are uncured. They make Zack *very* smart!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I season water with garlic powder and boil chicken breasts. Cody loves it. It is kind of messy but he loves it. I also use NB rolls but the chicken is the ticket.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: marylouI use a "mixed bag" of treats - cut up hotdogs, cut up string cheese, oyster crackers, mini cheddar cheese fish crackers and cherrios. I put them in a baggie, shake them up and the dogs don't know what they are going to get! They LOVE the fish crackers.


Wow, I was just about to write that my girls aren't that picky since they think oyster crackers are the best thing ever, but I see you use them too!

I also use Cheerios...

And I sometimes use Trix. They also love animal crackers (broken into little bits).

Funny though, about the oyster crackers. I thought my dogs were the only ones that loved them (that included my three "old girls" as well)


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Grilled chicken breast and grilled hamburger diced/crumbled into little pieces have always topped the list with my dog, she goes to whole new level of desire when they are available. 

Hmm and pretty high value for me too come to think of it...









I'll have to try those NB Rolls if they are that good.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to head to Costco to get some of those!! (hope they have them here!!) My dogs have such se3nsitive tummies that I have to be careful what I feed them and buffalo is one that they can handle!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

All I use is the NB roll.I have pkgs in the freezer of the turkey and beef and I take out one baggie at a time and cut it into small pieces.The dog just hears the baggie and she comes running for a treat.You get a huge amount of treat for a small price.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi will do anything for human beef jerky! 

I just re-read that and wanted to clarify: beef jerky made *for* humans not beef jerky made *from* humans!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad you clarified!!Jake loves human beef jerky won't touch dog kind.Guess he knows it is way more pricey!or maybe it tastes better?


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey all,

Over the past while I've tried the NB rolls and some other things. 

Marshall really goes for a mixed bag of turkey dogs (sliced thin) and honey nut cheerios!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I've tried eveything from cheese sticks to steak, 
but my dogs will both "kill" for simple peanuts.


----------



## Hansdale (Dec 7, 2009)

I bake ox hearts , livers, lambs fry , lamb hearts, low temp for hours ,smells not nice. I bake a lot at a time cut into little finger nail size pieces and freeze them ,They don't stick together in the freezer and Melody loves them as do my poodles.
remember what ever you give for training food comes out of their food for the day amount , if that makes sence.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ox hearts! How cool! I think we are fresh out of those here!

Wish I could get some of those things.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i use the frozen beef liver thick slices, cook it in the oven with garlic powder. cut it up in small pieces, freeze it in a tupperware container and take them out as needed. its alot cheaper than buying the regular training treats........they love it, and i know whats in it. i also look for sales on cheap steak and do the same type thing with that. if you cook up a large amount ahead of time and keep it in the freezer you always have some....


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Tag's favorite treat is gummy bears. But you have to be careful -- a bored dog on a sugar high is a DANGEROUS thing!


----------

